# how was your opener???



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

we had a pretty good one this morning,three of us in the blind and right after legal time it was steel flying,stopped at one o clk.and our tally was ten ducks and one goose (mine),we should have got a few more but thats duck huntin.we ended up with three widgeon,four woodies,three mallard,it was a great day to be out,with my nephew,and a friend from work,back out in the morning for a few more i hope,the geese were few and far between..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job on the duck's!
Looks like someone is going to be eating good..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like you did great! I hit Pymatuning this morning. Only saw a few ducks. No shots at any of them. Had a lot of geese flying. We did manage to drop one. Should have had our limit though. Pymatuning is in a different flyway and used to be great when it ran concurrent with Pa's opener. Ohio and Pa got pi**ed at each other and now it runs with Ohio's opener. No there isn't a lot of pressure on the birds to move around.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

great day for us!!! got 1 woody 10 drakes and 4 hens!!! 5 guys ... went through a TON of shells!!  first bird down 3 min after legal shooting!!most birds i've seen with a gun in hand!! [email protected] !$


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

opening day was fantastic! lots of birds around 6 guys and 6 limits on ducks and geese.Mostly teal, mallards and one lone black. Today 3 guys 3 limits of ducks mostly teal,mallards and woodies. Yesterday it was raining dead ducks at one sec into legal shooting time. The birds are already getting smart fast. The was tons of shooting all around both days. Now for the colder weather to bringin some fresher ducks.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Were any of you guys out at Moggie?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

no i didn,t go to the drawing at mogadore,we have a private marsh we have a blind at,and we had a better day today than on sat,and sat was a good day even for a nice day, today s weather was perfect except for no snow,the three of us hit it again and by one o clk,we had fifteen ducks total and four geese,mostly mallards and woodies and one black duck,time to be making some goose jerky..


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody need an extra shooter????   We went out mornings and evenings both days and killed 5 woodies and 1 hen mallard.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

2 of us hunting mosquito ended up sat with 4 malards 1 bw teal 1 hooded meganser ....................sun 4 malards sat was the best day by far but wish i was on the other side of the bay moved over there put 1 decoy out and droped 2 malards lots of ducks flying and the geese were up about a mile


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

We went Sunday. Duck Creek Southeastern, 3 dads and 3 boys. 11 Woodys and one Mallard.
9,13, and 15 ages of the boys. They did a great job!!!!!


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

took 17 birds - 3 guys on the big lake....8 birds on Sunday - 4 guys....


----------

